
Sony’s robot dog Aibo is headed to the US for a cool $2,899 – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/23/17773084/sony-aibo-dog-us-release-robot
======
ocdtrekkie
It's hard to imagine how Sony is justifying that price tag in 2018. When the
old Aibos were out, it made a lot more sense, robotics weren't something you
could pick up at the nearest drug store.

I also find the design choices here a bit unfortunate. While it arguably looks
more like a dog than the classic Aibo, the older Aibos really had their own
distinct style and brand, that I think they lost here.

~~~
rbanffy
Indeed. In order to justify the price tag, it'd need to be a whole lot better
than the robotics you can pick up at any toy store for 10% of this price. If
they managed to use muscles instead of motors or tiny and silent hydraulics
for quick explosive movements, it'd be a much more interesting proposition.

------
yohann305
What's wrong with "organic" dogs? Get one at the nearest Animal Shelter and
save yourself $3K.

~~~
rbanffy
My landlord does not allow us to have a pet. Most importantly, I can't hack an
organic dog. ;-)

Besides, natural and artificial intelligences will eventually need to learn to
coexist.

